# Aviator F-Series



## samdevlop (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi All,
My friend brings me an Aviator watch. This a picture of the watch : HERE

But on the web, i cannot find on any watch web site, that Aviator has released a F-Series brand.
I can find the same watch without the F-Series word, the real watch HERE

I want to know please, if the F-Series is a Fake Aviator brand or it exists. By the way, they have the same price.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Now why would someone who is trying to fake that Aviator watch add the phrase "F-series" (which is the only difference I can see between the two watches). I bet they are both authentic. Email the manufacturer.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

This might be the "Aviators" sold through duty free on international flights. I believe the Aviator brand has been licensed for these watches but they are not made by Aviator. They have quartz movements.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Could that mean 'Flight Series'? As in those quartz powered models comissioned specially for sale via airlines.


----------



## samdevlop (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes Chascomm, after asking some one working on the airport dutyfree, he told me that these watches are specially sold on the Airport Duty free (and the 'F' means Flight). 
Now, i want to know if these watches are made by Aviator (then they add the F-Series logo) or they are made by another manufacturer.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

They are not produced by Aviator.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

FAQ


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

arktika1148 said:


> FAQ


"manufactured under license by Scorpio Distributors Ltd, a leading luxury goods company"

About Us
"Founded in 1997, Scorpio Worldwide is a leading and award winning specialist in the global travel retail industry."

My impression is that Scorpio do not have any manufacturing facilities of their own so the actual manufacturer is still a mystery.

The way it probably goes is that Volmax have issued a restricted license for the Aviator brand to Scorpio, who then designed a series of watches of a spec suitable for their intended market but encompassing the distinct design cues of Volmax Aviator. Possibly these designs need to get the nod from Volmax before they're passed to an anonymous OEM factory, probably somewhere like Shenzhen, where the watches are made. Any proprietory case designs would be cut according to CNC data supplied by Scorpio. completed watches would then probably be shipped direct from the factory to Scorpio's retail clients. That's just my guess as to how it works.


----------



## Fraggle42 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just received my Aviator Professional Chrono PVD yesterday, bought directly from aviatorwatch ch (at a nice discount)

First saw it on the Basel 2012 report on here a few weeks ago and liked it enough to order one.

It is very, very nice.

Looking at the site linked above they do not show this model, but going to a few of the "Shops" listed they do have it listed.


----------

